

The World's Most Spoken Languages and Where They Are Spoken - elmar
http://www.iflscience.com/environment/worlds-most-spoken-languages-and-where-they-are-spoken

======
richmarr
Love the diagram.

One comment; I have a hard time not questioning why "Chinese" is presented as
a single block here; many languages that are included under "Chinese" are
mutually unintelligible. Other related-but-mutually-unintelligible languages
are listed separately, e.g. Italian & Spanish.

I'm guessing it's a political/cultural choice.

